# Move photos and music to touchpad with KitKat



## djm3801 (Apr 4, 2012)

Feel rather foolish asking. I have done the latest JC Sullins install of KitKat using TPToolbox. Amazing work. Roland's Youtube vids are always excellent as well.

In any case, before I did anything, I backed up music and photos to a directory on my PC. After the Touchpad settled down and all apps reloaded following the upgrade (Wiped out WEB-OS) I went into WEBOS recovery to remount the touchpad to my laptop. Tried moving the data into the touchpad and it would not allow me to do so, saying there was not enough space. I cannot see the folders for Music or Pictures in Explore, but I can see them using Astro file manager on the touchpad on SDCARD0.

I am assuming I cannot see SDCARD0 in this manner. I tried using the Clockworkmod (Philz) and did not get very far.

Since every villiage needs an idiot, I guess this is villiage is mine. What obvious thing am i overlooking?

Thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

djm3801 said:


> Feel rather foolish asking. I have done the latest JC Sullins install of KitKat using TPToolbox. Amazing work. Roland's Youtube vids are always excellent as well.
> 
> In any case, before I did anything, I backed up music and photos to a directory on my PC. After the Touchpad settled down and all apps reloaded following the upgrade (Wiped out WEB-OS) I went into WEBOS recovery to remount the touchpad to my laptop. Tried moving the data into the touchpad and it would not allow me to do so, saying there was not enough space. I cannot see the folders for Music or Pictures in Explore, but I can see them using Astro file manager on the touchpad on SDCARD0.
> 
> ...


If you just start Android, connect to your PC with the USB cable, you should be able to see both the internal and media SD cards from Windows Explorer. Just copy the folders you saved on your PC to the internal sdcard 0 which is the large SD card. What I think you are doing now is only letting you see the old media SD card which only has about 600 megabytes and is not going to be large enough for you to copy your files to.

NT


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 4, 2012)

You are correct. When I connect the device directly in Andriod it does not recognise the USB device. I will look to download correct drivers.


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 4, 2012)

Checked the Device storage and MTP is checked. Still get thie shown as an unknown device - USB Device not recognised. I tried downloading several drivers to no avail. When I use Clockwork - Philz - I cannot see the SD cards. When I plug in USB in Android mode, I get device not recognised.

Any help on this appreciated.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

First thing you need to do it is verify the md5 of all the files you used to install Android. Any files that do not pass the md5 check need to be downloaded again. Next you need to run the complete data reset and then reinstall Android using the touchpad toolbox.

BTW, you do not use WebOS recovery to move files back and forth between your PC and the tablet.

Also, before you do all of this, go to Settings/storage and tell me what is reported, especially about internal memory, total and available.


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello.

Since I am askign for help I will provide as much info as possible and i do appreciate this assistance.

have 2-16GB touchpads.

Did a total reset.

using


rom - CM-11-20140625-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin
Apps - gapps-kk-20140105-signed
Recovery - update=Philz_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317

Going into WebOS recovery to load TPToolbox, reset, etc.


Reset
Install Android
move Zips
eject
unmount.

File system checks out

All ZIPs verified before load.

When system is rebooted and the android character appears, the SDcard is found and then a message comes up saying *SDcard marker not found*. i so not know if this is an issue. I have googled this and found some varying info but nothign specific to this issue. I do not know if this perhaps is a generic check for an external SD card, which this tablet does not have, or a reference to an issue within the tablet. I get this on BOTH touchpads.

System boot. configure WIFI, gmail, Cyanogan ID.

Allow all app updates and installs to complete.

Go into Setting an check that Media Device MTP is checked.

Plug in USB (the one that came with touchpad - I have used several and got same result) and get UUSB Device not recognized.

Boot clockworkmod

open the mounts and storage:

- mount / boot

- mount / system

- mount / data

- unmount / cache

- unmount / storage/sdcard1

- format / system

- format / data

- format / cache

- format / data and /data/media (/sdcard)

- mouunt USB storage

I then try to mount USB storage. It asks to find a driver and i check ask me later. - I get the tablet displayed.

I see:

.android.secure

Android

data

com.android.browser

files

.nomedia

LOST.DIR

ttinstall

So... While I can get to the tablet mounting USB in Clockworkmod, it displays an area that does not allow me spacewise to move file.

ON THE TABLET:

Settings _ Storage


total space 12.26gb
Avail 11.25mb
Apps 268mb
pictures videos 24kb
audio 220kb
downloads 8kb
cached data 1.08mb
misc 12kb

SDcard

total space 887 mb

avail 605mb

USB storage area has a Mount SD card and Erase SD card area. Both grayed out.

Since this is identical behavior on both tablets, I am perplexed as to what I an screwing up.

Thanks again.

Dan M


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you verify the MD5 of all the files like I suggested?

Try using Sullin's 0409 snapshot build instead with same Gapps and CWM. Make sure you verify the MD5!!!!!

Did you do a complete data reset and install Android again like I suggested? I can't tell from your post.

What version of Windows are you running? You might want to try a different PC running Windows7. Some PC's just seem to have problems with the TouchPad while others don't.

The storage report looks fine, do a complete data reset again and install Sullin's 0409 snapshot Rom.


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, verified all you suggested. Will change ROM and PC and try again. Thanks for looking at this.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't understand why you are having the exact same problem on two different TouchPads. I've used TPtoolbox to install Sullin's CM11 on half a dozen different TouchPads, 16 and 32gb in size. Have not had one issue. Thousands have downloaded the toolbox and Sullin's CM11 Roms and no one to my knowledge has had your problem. Complete data reset besides removing WebOS completely deconstructs the partitions/volumes leaving nothing behind . Running "Install Android" rebuilds the volumes specifically for an Android data/media Rom install and all available memory except around 600 to 800mb is used for the /data volume and the 600 to 800mb is dedicated to the /media volume for the ttinstall folder where the installation files get copied to. We know at least that much works because you have been able to use TPtoolbox to install CM11 and copy the three files to the ttinstall folder during that process. One note, you can use TPtoolbox to install certain legacy CM Roms, but the volumes will be basically still set up for a data/media Rom.

I don't understand what you are doing in CWM mounting and unmounting the various volumes. Once the install of CM11 is done and you reboot, you need to set up your WIFi and Google account. CM11 defaults to MTP being checked under settings/storage. So at that point, you should be able to connect your TP to your PC and see both SD cards. And just for grins, on this next attempt with the 0409 snapshot Rom, do not let the Google servers restore any apps to your TP until can connect your TP to your PC and see both SD cards. You can always change your settings later and get all your apps back from Google's servers. Or at worst, delete your Google account in settings and when you reboot, answer in the affirmative when you set up your account again.

Why I suspect the PC you are currently using is the first time you plug a TouchPad in and the PC detects an MTP device connected, it should download the necessary drivers automatically. I've used several different PC's to install CM Roms and none have ever had a problem connecting an MTP device. However, I do have one Win7 PC desktop that for whatever reason does not like TouchPads. Yet I have another desktop, laptop and netbook that all connect fine. So I just don't waste my time trying to figure out the one "cranky" PC. So I see no reason why after installing CM11 using TPtoolbox that both TP's should work fine.

One other note of interest, there is really no point in trying to connect your TP as a USB device through CWM, because the only SD card you will be able to see will be the legacy SD card in the media volume. You need to copy the folders you saved to your PC on to the internal SD card in the data volume.

Will be interested to see what happens this time.

NT

P.S. I do have one question about a statement you made in your first post. You said:

" I went into WEBOS recovery to remount the touchpad to my laptop. Tried moving the data into the touchpad and it would not allow me to do so, saying there was not enough space."

What exactly were you trying to do? Were you trying to push the folders using ADB?


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello and thanks for patience. First - going to older ROM seems to have solved whatever was going on - whether self inflicted or a quirk. Internal Storage shows up clearly, and I moved data as normal. I cannot thank you enough.

Before I did that I suspected my PC, and tried another. It would nto recognise the Touchpad either.

IN all cases of past instanns and re-installs, all went well but accessing tablet via USB, WIFI worked well, and google and cyanogen IDs were created and accessed.

On this...

" I went into WEBOS recovery to remount the touchpad to my laptop. Tried moving the data into the touchpad and it would not allow me to do so, saying there was not enough space."

Should have said *Clockworkmod*. There is a capability to mount and unmount as USB. Sorry for confusing the issue with that mis-statement.

I frankly have no idea why others have had success witn newer ROM and I did not. Will be giving this successfully created touchpad to a realtive. Will be redoing what I did on the other one.

Again thanks - you have better things do do that deal with this stuff. If I stumble on anything with the newer ROM, I will add to this. I feel that this was some common error on my part. I redid the full resets and installs, but never went to older ROM. When I did that, instantly saw the internal storage.

Regards,

Dan M


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Honestly, I would not have suspected it was the ROM that was causing the problem. At least we figured it out and you're back up and running like the way you wanna be. Sure had me baffled why you were having the same problem not being able to see the SD cards on two different touchpads. Hopefully Mr Sullins will see this thread and look into it and correct the problem is there is one.


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 4, 2012)

Well for grins I took the other one, did a reset and reloaded most recent ROM. Same situation - does not recognise it. Did a full reset and reloaded with older ROM and it works just great. Touchpad shows up with a cell phone device ICON on Windows Explorer - not surprised at that - but I can seel everything fine.

I am kicking myself for not just trying the older ROM before I made all this noise. I had thought to do it but did not expect it would change things. and was equally surprised it was a ROM issue.

Again I thank you.

Dan M.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

You're welcome! Happy touchpading!


----------

